# Crossroads New-ish Paint Buck!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of our kinda new herdsire we bought back in August! He is from White House Goats and we are THRILLED with him! I posted about him a long time ago, but here are some new pictures at 7 months old... 

His name is ZOE Teflon. We showed him a week after we bought him and he placed 1st both days at only 4 days into the 6-9 month class! Teflon is 8 months now and has bred most of our does already... First kids are due starting in February!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a handsome hunk!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

He's a nice looking man. When I first started looking at breeders White House is one of the ones that stuck out to me.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

*drool* LOVE him! When his kids get here make sure to post pictures! An excellent addition to an excellent herd! I really admire your herd and one day I hope to buy a kid or to from you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubba hubba!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Just WOW!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks all! ) We feel very blessed to have him as a part of our herd. 

Caprine Crazy: Well thank you! We are trying hard to get a nice herd of colorful Boers, and have improved a lot this last year I think. We'll most definitely be posting pics as his kids arrive. All will be for sale most likely ( unfortunetely for us!!!) You live an aweful long ways away, but if you're ever up this way and are looking to buy some kids, give us a call!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

OH WOW!! he is drop dead gorgous!!! I love his head!!! He is built like a tank an hes not even done growin lol. I cant wait to see what his babies will look like. How is his temperment he looks like hes sweet as pie?? Congrats on your winnings with him.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Love his looks! Boers are so handsome!-that dark color is stunning on him-Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  He is really sweet once you catch him. He will let you walk up to him and pet him if you are really slow, but is still a little shy. He absolutely loves to be scratched so he is warming up to us quickly.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's so handsome :drool: I can't wait to see pics of his kiddos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------

